# Need help to identify these Crypts



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

I bought some Cryptocoryne wendtii and wanted more of it, but I got the new batch from a different source. They are both very different. I like the first (pic 1) and it is what I am trying to match, but if it is not Cryptocoryne wendtii then what is it? The first plant (in pic 1) has narrower pointed leaves with shorter stems and does not look as green. the second plant (in pic 2) is rounder and has longer stems and the leaves look greener. both were bought as Red Cryptocoryne wendtii. Of course I am red green color blind, but the first looks much more red (Darker) to me. Please help.

Pic 1 (Click to enlarge)
View attachment 3914

Pic 2 
View attachment 3915


----------



## FishyGirl20 (Jan 25, 2006)

The first one looks like Wendtii bronze. The second looks like Crypt Lutea...those are guesses though.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They may both be wendtii varieties. In order to see the real differences between them, they should be grown in the same tank for several months. Right now, some of the differences between the two may be due to different conditions under which they were grown before you got them.


----------

